# "RARE" PPI-2350DM-350WX2-700W-Mono-RARE-Old-School-Pwr-Amp



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

==PPI-2350DM 350WX2 700W Mono =RARE= Old School Pwr Amp - eBay (item 180585610377 end time Nov-16-10 21:22:01 PST)

I was going to buy this as it's been online for 1 hour total.. But wallet so whoa.

Killer amp 350w x 2 rms @ 12 v's


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow that would be great for my front stage.


----------



## Acceleratorz (Aug 22, 2010)

well the bad thing about this amp it can't do 700w on 2ohm like PC2350


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I feel like it would be a shame to use it on subs


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

pure old school boner right there


----------



## Acceleratorz (Aug 22, 2010)

ok we lost opportunity of buy it now))) now who wants to buy it will pay much more)))


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

It seems people are wanting more 350+ x 2 now. I might post up my mint soundstream vga500.4 does 500 x 2 @ 4. Old school ftw


----------



## Ultrasubs (Mar 13, 2007)

What an AWESOME amp !
I remember those good old PPI days.......... SONIC FOREPLAY.
The reason why I think the 2350DM can go down in history as one of "THE BEST" amplifiers is because back then we had plenty of amplifiers that made power but not nearly as many doing so with the purity of the PPI, whoever gets this amp will be in for a treat if they never had the opportunity to listen to it.


----------

